# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  کنترل ورود و خروج کاربران در برنامه تحت شبکه؟

## havakili

*من یک برنامه تحت شبکه نوشتم که کاربرام با user و pass 
وارد سیستم  میشن و در هر زمان هر نام کاربری فقط یک بار میتونه فعال باشه  تو دیتابیسم  یک فیلد دارم که اگر کاربری وارد شد مقدارش 1 میشه و نشون دهنده کاربران  فعال هستش
 و اگر دکمه خروج برنامه رو بزنه این مقدار 0 میشه
 حالا اگر به هر دلیلی از روشی جز روش خروج اصلی برنامه,برنامه پایان یابد ( مثلا قطعی برق یا ری استارت شدن سیستم)اون مقدار 1 میمونه
 و در ورود بعدی به کاربر گفته میشه که فعال است و اجازه ورود نمیده.
 چطور میتونم این مشکل رو حل کنم
 و راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیست؟
 برنامه من با دلفی و بانک اطلاعاتی sql server 2008  هست

با تشکر قبلی*

----------


## tiphooo

به نظر من شما IP کلاینتها رو هم با اون فیلد صفر و یک در دیتابیس قرار بده و هر بار که کاربر مجدد بخواهد وارد بشود در صورتی که مقدار فیلد 1 است که می تواند ولقعا کاربر فعال باشد و یا کاربر  خروج ناموفق داشته شما یک پیغام (جزو خود پروژه باشد) به کلاینت مربوطه بدهبد مبنی بر ورود مجدد در صورتی که کاربر واقعا فعال است درخواست را رد یا تایید می کند  اما مثلا اگر بعد از چند دقیقه (بستگی به نوع کار شما مثلا 1 دقیقه) پاسخی از کلاینت دریافت نشد شما فیلد مربوطه را صفر کرده و اجازه ورود مجدد به کاربر جدید را بدهید(در حالتهای چند لایه شاید روشهای بهتری وجود داشته باشد ولی این راه حل برای برنامه های دولایه منطقی به نظر می رسد)

----------

